# Colonoscopy questions for the day after



## 15973 (Sep 20, 2005)

I have my first colonoscopy scheduled for the Tuesday before Thanksgiving. How uncomfortable will I be on Wednesday, the day after? We were planning on driving 12 hours to visit family for the weekend. Am I out of my mind? Will the laxatives have worn off or will I be stopping at gas stations every 50 miles? Please help!


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

You should be fine afterwards. The day that it's done, you will be gassy and might have to go to the bathroom again and you might also be sleepy due to the drugs they give during the procedure but the next day you are usually fine.Good Luck


----------



## 16746 (Oct 14, 2005)

I am always kind of out of it but not too badly. I could take a car trip but I would have to plan everything out well. I know I would forget something. I would still feel a bit loopy from the meds. I would not try to drive. Hope this helps.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I always feel wonderful the next day. Clean, empty, the best and wish I could always feel as good. I even walked home from my last but one colonoscopy/endoscopy (both done together) - about 6 blocks, and would have walked home after the last one but I had it at a hospital not so close at all.If you wait in the recovery room until you pass wind, then have a little something to drink (they'll tell you what) and some give you a small cookie,you'll be fine. You must pass the wind before though. Then take your time recovering. Just keep the rest of the day of the procedure free. I went to sleep after the first one but, after the last two, I was fine, because I hadn't been up all night and had Miralax/Ducolax prep, which not only tasted of nothing but also was very gentle and I had got my sleep in.If you're up all night, you'll probably not feel so good after the procedure and will need your sleep. Just be good to yourself on the day. But prepare for your 12 hour journey before you start your day before prep...!O


----------



## 23504 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just had a colonoscopy and endoscopy at the same time. Of course during the procedure I felt nothing due to the anaesthia. I slept most of the rest of that day, but was fine the next day. No aftereffects, only one BM. I had the colyte pre-prep which now comes with flavors so it's not so disgusting. Even so, I never completely emptied out. Never had clear BM. I suffer from colonic inertia where the only thing that works is an enema, so my gastro dr. said he was not surprised that I didn't empty out as my case is so extreme. Anyway you should be good to travel. Good luck.


----------



## 23504 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Linda, I'm also a resident of NJ. Did you have a routine colonoscopy or do you suffer from a gastro ailment?


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Last time I had a colonoscopy the next day my bumm hurt really bad. Wasn't expecting it to but when I rolled over in bed - oh man....


----------



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

I had my first colonoscopy last month. I didn't feel a thing during it and not much afterwards. Mine was performed at 7am, and the only discomfort was a little abdomen tenderness later that night. Instructed to take Tylenol if I felt any pain. The next day, I was completely fine. Good luck, the worst part for me was the prep and the worrying that came prior to the proceduce.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

When I had my colonscopy I felt wonderful on the day of, aside from being groggy and having gas. The day after, I did have some problems later in the night - I was very queasy, had D, felt wiped out, etc. However, I think this might have been triggered by food that I ate - I probably would not have reacted so badly that evening had I been eating a little blander. I also think my colonscopy prep was a little harsh, so that may or may not have contributed (I'm no expert on this). My "attack" did not occur until about ten o'clock at night, if that makes a difference to you. I recommend eating blandly, and best wishes to you.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Im going to give you the opposite end of the spectrum, just so you see what's possible.My system was completely messed up after the colonoscopy based upon how much of the laxatives are used.I was not the same (well as normal as you can be with IBS) for over a month.I had watery uncontrollable diarrhea for about 3-4 weeks.12 hours is a long trip, so be careful, and guage how you feel afterwards that day... and if you wake up w/ diarrhea I would suggest staying home.


----------



## 19169 (Oct 19, 2005)

I recently underwent colonoscopy three days ago. I have had the urgency to BM but there is nothing. I finally did go and noticed tissue in my BM, but actually I feel pretty great for being "cleansed" with the prep. Wish I could feel this way all the time. I actually found out I have a hemmorhoid too!! Damn!The Tri-lyte prep has five flavors. I actually stopped eating two days before directed so the cleanse wouldn't be so traumatic for my insides. Worked great. Orange jello, lemon-lime soda, flavored teas were the answer. I actually picked the orange flavor for the chug-a-lug jug to drink.


----------



## 19169 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, Good Luck! Don't work yourself up, it really isn't that bad.... It could be ALOT worse


----------

